# Neuen DVD Brenner für ein PowerPG P3 1,2Ghz



## DEGO (9 August 2005)

Hallo,
ich will in mein PowerPG P3 1,2Ghz einen neuen DVD Brenner einbauen.
Auf was alles muss ich bei der auswahl des DVD Laufwerks achten?
Gibt es eine Kompatibilitäts-Liste von Laufwerken?
Was muss das Laufwerk an Einstellmöglichkeiten mitbringen in bezug von Master/Slave/Cableselect ?
Manche Slim Laufwerke haben ja nur Cableselect
Ist bei der Bauform ausser Slimline etwas besonderes zu beachten?
Hat da jemand von euch schon Umbau erfahrungen?
Wie immer besten Dank im voraus
MfG
DEGO


----------

